

Reddit Down - philip1209
http://reddit.com

======
cedrichurst
This seems to be a widespread issue with Java and the leap second. Reddit,
LinkedIn and Facebook affected. Personally speaking, my pager just went off
five times in the last hour. It's going to be a long night.

